# Badlands 2200 or 4500?



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Badlands 2200 or 4500? Does the 4500 double as an all around backpack? If so, why would it not be better if I am only getting one pack?


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have both and use both depending on the situation.
The 2200 is a pure work horse. With the pull out meat shelf you can haul more than you want to. Last year, I fit an entire quartered and caped buck along with my day gear in my 2200. I can fit up to 7 days of bivy gear in it as well. I have to get creative, but it works. To be picky, its on the big side for just a day, but you are prepared to haul some weight if you need to. I like to know I can pack everything off the mountain in one trip if I decide.

The 4500 is just too big for me. I don't have the need for 4500 cubic inches. Although I think its a great pack if you needed that much room. I view it as a pack designed for extended pack trips, of 7+ days. It would not be a good choice for day pack. I just replaced my 4500 with a Eberlestock V69 for my longer pack trips. Its 3700 cubic inches and I believe its almost 2lb lighter. One thing that I absolutely love about the 4500, is the detachable fanny pack.
I go to my 2200 9/10 times. Depending on how you would use each pack is how I would decide. For an all around pack that will do just about everything well, I would vote for the 2200.
Badlands makes great packs.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my 2200 and use it most of the time. I can see the need for the bigger pack on certain occasions.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a 2200, I like it, and I think it is even too big. It will haul more than you can carry. I can't think of anything you would need a bigger pack for.


----------

